# Sundown Sunday 2-22



## powhunter (Feb 19, 2009)

Who is gonna be up to ski in those gunny bumps??

Ill be there 11-?

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Feb 19, 2009)

yipeeeeeeee


its the way back machine.


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2009)

2knees said:


> yipeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> its the way back machine.



I got him covered... :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 19, 2009)

The deal I made last night was that I would chill with the fam if I can get some skiing in on Sunday.  Count me in.


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2009)

*[post="392529"]check this out![/post]*


----------



## bvibert (Feb 19, 2009)

The best I'm going to be able to do is ski Sunday night.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 19, 2009)

11:00 to 5:00, hopefully.  1:45 to 4:15 on Gunny.  I will miss Temptor greatly... it has had some fine days this year...


----------



## severine (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll be there Sunday morning... hitting the cleared off Temptor  and working on jumping off that bottom bump on Ex. Maybe I'll take a gander at what you're all so excited about, though you're taking my preferred side of Gunny. :smash:


----------



## Zand (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, seeing as no one wants to hit Beast Sunday (I can see why... no more snowstorm Sat night), I might try to hit Sundown Sunday afternoon... probably get a halfday ticket around 12 or whenever they go on sale.

Just checked the site and holy sh*t are they expensive. I guess I'll still give it a try but that might be my only trip there this year. Gonna cost me only $15 more to ski at Killington tomorrow for 8 hours than at Sundown sunday for 4 hours...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 19, 2009)

Zand said:


> Well, seeing as no one wants to hit Beast Sunday (I can see why... no more snowstorm Sat night), I might try to hit Sundown Sunday afternoon... probably get a halfday ticket around 12 or whenever they go on sale.



they just sell their tickets in 4 and 8 hour blocks.  you can show up whenever and buy whichever one suits your needs.


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2009)

Zand said:


> Well, seeing as no one wants to hit Beast Sunday (I can see why... no more snowstorm Sat night), I might try to hit Sundown Sunday afternoon... probably get a halfday ticket around 12 or whenever they go on sale.



The 4 hour tix are "start anytime".


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 19, 2009)

I should be there, but looks like I might be hitting Little Joe and maybe getting in a few runs down Papoose with my nephew.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 19, 2009)

I think we are heading up North on Sunday. But weather and time permitting I will try to hit up Gunny on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2009)

*Early morning shift*

I'm going to play the odds and hope that the rumblings about a few inches Saturday night materialize. Hoping for some nice new snow over the bumps to ski in. If not, I'll do my best to ski in the piles of concrete.  :lol: I'll be there bright and early and ski from 8 am until when my wife heads up with the kids for lunch. Then I'll be ripping up Sunnyside with the little one. It'll be her third day and the way she's been going she might be ready for Gunny by 2 pm.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm going to play the odds and hope that the rumblings about a few inches Saturday night materialize. Hoping for some nice new snow over the bumps to ski in. If not, I'll do my best to ski in the piles of concrete.  :lol: I'll be there bright and early and ski from 8 am until when my wife heads up with the kids for lunch. Then I'll be ripping up Sunnyside with the little one. It'll be her third day and the way she's been going she might be ready for Gunny by 2 pm.



Nice work!  But, you suck!


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2009)

So? Who's slipping in these bumps with me Sunday morning? Sounds like there still might be a few inches falling late Saturday into Sunday morning. Even 3 or 4" would get the job done.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2009)

I would love to Greg, but that's when Carrie is going to be there.  I'm gonna try to get there for the night session, so ski them in good for me.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> So? Who's slipping in these bumps with me Sunday morning? Sounds like there still might be a few inches falling late Saturday into Sunday morning. Even 3 or 4" would get the job done.



i should be part of the morning crew.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I would love to Greg, but that's when Carrie is going to be there.  I'm gonna try to get there for the night session, so ski them in good for me.



Sweet! So Carrie's gonna help ski in the bumps?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sweet! So Carrie's gonna help ski in the bumps?



She better!


----------



## severine (Feb 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sweet! So Carrie's gonna help ski in the bumps?





bvibert said:


> She better!




Just because I just started getting comfortable skiing down Gunny, you think I'm ready to do that?! :lol: Well, you'd get lots of great blooper reels from it. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2009)

NWS is still calling for 2-4". Might have to shift arrival time later though since it looks to be starting later. Will make a call on that tonight.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 21, 2009)

While I am skiing Magic on Sunday, a small part of me will be wishing I was helping ski the bumps in on Gunny................wow, I can't belive I just said that out load :blink:


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2009)

They made some nice progress last night:

l
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They will be longer and wider by tomorrow. We've also been upgraded to advisory level snow and the NWS is now calling for 3-7". I'll probably head over mid to late morning.


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> They will be longer and wider by tomorrow.


Yup, they will. 

I know you guys are really excited about this but geez... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2009)

severine said:


> I know you guys are really excited about this but geez... :roll:



Oh whatever. :roll: You know how some people who don't ski just don't get it about skiing? Well, same holds true for those that don't ski bumps. As far as I'm concerned this is MAJOR. I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve, or like any one of us might feel the night of a 3 foot dump. Seeing that small field today under bluebird skies got me so pumped for the goodness to come. Steve-o seemed amped too, plus his new bump pants are pretty rad. :lol:


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2009)

You didn't get it. Nevermind. That isn't what I meant.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2009)

severine said:


> You didn't get it. Nevermind. That isn't what I meant.



Der.  My bad. I get it now. Sorry - I'm a little spaz.... :blink:


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Der.  My bad. I get it now. Sorry - I'm a little spaz.... :blink:


Nah... I just apparently have my mind in the gutter more than you do.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Oh whatever. :roll: You know how some people who don't ski just don't get it about skiing? Well, same holds true for those that don't ski bumps. As far as I'm concerned this is MAJOR. I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve, or like any one of us might feel the night of a 3 foot dump. Seeing that small field today under bluebird skies got me so pumped for the goodness to come. Steve-o seemed amped too, plus his new bump pants are pretty rad. :lol:




this is huge...breaking news!!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2009)

I'l be there in the morning, but sounds like it will be starting as rain.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Oh whatever. :roll: You know how some people who don't ski just don't get it about skiing? Well, same holds true for those that don't ski bumps. As far as I'm concerned this is MAJOR. I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve, or like any one of us might feel the night of a 3 foot dump. Seeing that small field today under bluebird skies got me so pumped for the goodness to come. Steve-o seemed amped too, plus his new bump pants are pretty rad. :lol:



I'm pumped too!  In honor of Temptor getting mowed and Gunny getting seeded I shaved down my goatee and am letting it regrow.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2009)

the weather is shaping up to be interesting tomorrow.  

what time are you bump-heads clicking in?  i'm hoping to be on skis by 9 at the latest.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 22, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> what time are you bump-heads clicking in?  i'm hoping to be on skis by 9 at the latest.



I should be there about the same time.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 22, 2009)

cool.  i'll be on gunny...


----------



## severine (Feb 22, 2009)

Heading out shortly.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> the weather is shaping up to be interesting tomorrow.
> 
> what time are you bump-heads clicking in?  i'm hoping to be on skis by 9 at the latest.



Waiting for the snow to start and accumulate a little bit. Late morning I'd imagine.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 22, 2009)

same here 12 ish


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah. Still 42 degrees here and no snow yet. Gonna be a noon on type thing for me.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks like we're right on the edge of the snow/mix line. Hopefully their high elevation results in the upslope snow machine that is thy mighty Sundown. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2009)

We just changed over to a wet snow here.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2009)

Snowing heavily now.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 22, 2009)

I got up, fed the kids and pm'd Chris in that order today.  apparently, they've about doubled the length.  should be damn nice if they pick up 4 or 5" today.

rip it up and please take some video.  some of us enjoy that.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> rip it up and please take some video.  some of us enjoy that.



Wasn't going to bother, but I'll take it along just for you honey.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2009)

Snow just starting mixing in here now. Gonna leave within 30 mins or so.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Wasn't going to bother, but I'll take it along just for you honey.



honey?


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> honey?



yeah, in a bromance kinda way... :razz:

Dumping here now.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Dumping here now.



So, GET UP THERE.  We have an inch or so here...


----------

